# Odd Question??????????



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a picatinny rail for a P89 Ruger?


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Not that I've seen, but I'm no expert. My P95 has a rail built into the slide. Maybe someone else that knows more will chime in to help.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rail*

Sir, I know the P-95 as well as the Ruger KP345PR have them built in but I was wondering if there was a reliable add on for my P-89. If not I may just have to purchase a P-95 for home defense. brokenimage


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Is there such a thing as a picatinny rail for a P89 Ruger?


Short answer...no. Picatinny rails and the tac rail are different. You may be able to find some lights/lasers that attach to the front of the trigger guard though. I liked my P89DC when I had it. It's a good pistol.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*More Info*

Ramrod,

Dude you must be a HUGE DODGE FAN (obviously) as I am. Currently I am working on dropping a 500 horsepower 440 in a '65 Coronet. I started over a year ago as budget allowed and am close to finished.

Anyway, thanks for the information. I am new to shooting and I did not realize there was a difference between a pic and accessory rail. I now have a better idea what to look for. thanks again.

Geoff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It never hurts to buy another gun. :smt023:smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Amen*

BeefyBeefo. Dude, you hit the nail on the head and I have decided on a new Ruger P95 9mm with 15 round magazine and tactical rail. If you could hear me now I would be doing my "Tim Taylor Grunt."


----------

